# Microcode SW error detected.  Restarting 0x2000000.

## kuzi

Hello everyboy,

few days ago i had an accident described below (selected lines from journal) after the @world update. Does anybody know why this happened? I have no clue what's going on. Is it possible that the wifi driver is not compatible with kernel version i had installed? I rolled back to kernel 4.9, gcc 5.4.0 and systemd 233 and everything is working fine now. Is there anything else i can provide you with?

Thank you for your time.

```
Jul 26 02:31:22 yakuzi kernel: Linux version 4.12.3-gentoo (root@yakuzi) (gcc version 6.3.0 (Gentoo 6.3.0 p1.0) ) #2 SMP Tue Jul 25 20:26:55 CEST 2017

.

.

.

Jul 26 02:31:22 yakuzi kernel: iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)

Jul 26 02:31:22 yakuzi kernel: ACPI: Invalid active1 threshold

Jul 26 02:31:22 yakuzi kernel: ahci 0000:00:17.0: AHCI 0001.0301 32 slots 1 ports 6 Gbps 0x1 impl SATA mode

Jul 26 02:31:22 yakuzi kernel: ahci 0000:00:17.0: flags: 64bit ncq stag pm led clo only pio slum part deso sadm sds apst 

Jul 26 02:31:22 yakuzi kernel: iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-7265D-29.ucode failed with error -2

Jul 26 02:31:22 yakuzi kernel: iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-7265D-28.ucode failed with error -2

Jul 26 02:31:22 yakuzi kernel: iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: capa flags index 3 larger than supported by driver

Jul 26 02:31:22 yakuzi kernel: iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: loaded firmware version 27.455470.0 op_mode iwlmvm

.

.

.

Jul 26 02:31:22 yakuzi systemd[1]: systemd 234 running in system mode. (+PAM -AUDIT -SELINUX +IMA -APPARMOR +SMACK -SYSVINIT +UTMP -LIBCRYPTSETUP +GCRYPT -GNUTLS +ACL -XZ +LZ4 +SECCOMP +BLKID -ELFUTILS +KMOD -I>

.

.

.

Jul 26 02:31:28 yakuzi kernel: wlp1s0: authenticate with 54:67:51:e4:dc:10

Jul 26 02:31:28 yakuzi kernel: wlp1s0: AP VHT information doesn't match HT, disable VHT

Jul 26 02:31:28 yakuzi kernel: iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: Microcode SW error detected.  Restarting 0x2000000.

Jul 26 02:31:28 yakuzi kernel: iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: Start IWL Error Log Dump:

Jul 26 02:31:28 yakuzi kernel: iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: Status: 0x00000000, count: 6

Jul 26 02:31:28 yakuzi kernel: iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: Loaded firmware version: 27.455470.0

Jul 26 02:31:28 yakuzi kernel: iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: 0x000014FD | ADVANCED_SYSASSERT          

Jul 26 02:31:28 yakuzi kernel: iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: 0x000002A0 | trm_hw_status0

Jul 26 02:31:28 yakuzi kernel: iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: 0x00000000 | trm_hw_status1

Jul 26 02:31:28 yakuzi kernel: iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: 0x00043CF8 | branchlink2

Jul 26 02:31:28 yakuzi kernel: iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: 0x0004AEF2 | interruptlink1

Jul 26 02:31:28 yakuzi kernel: iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: 0x00000000 | interruptlink2

Jul 26 02:31:28 yakuzi kernel: iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: 0x0000003A | data1

Jul 26 02:31:28 yakuzi kernel: iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: 0xDEADBEEF | data2

Jul 26 02:31:28 yakuzi kernel: iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: 0xDEADBEEF | data3

Jul 26 02:31:28 yakuzi kernel: iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: 0x003F326D | beacon time

Jul 26 02:31:28 yakuzi kernel: iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: 0x0001F55B | tsf low

Jul 26 02:31:28 yakuzi kernel: iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: 0x00000000 | tsf hi

Jul 26 02:31:28 yakuzi kernel: iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: 0x00000000 | time gp1

Jul 26 02:31:28 yakuzi kernel: iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: 0x0001F55B | time gp2

Jul 26 02:31:28 yakuzi kernel: iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: 0x00000001 | uCode revision type

Jul 26 02:31:28 yakuzi kernel: iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: 0x0000001B | uCode version major

Jul 26 02:31:28 yakuzi kernel: iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: 0x0006F32E | uCode version minor

Jul 26 02:31:28 yakuzi kernel: iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: 0x00000210 | hw version

Jul 26 02:31:28 yakuzi kernel: iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: 0x00C89200 | board version

Jul 26 02:31:28 yakuzi kernel: iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: 0x00290108 | hcmd

Jul 26 02:31:28 yakuzi kernel: iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: 0x20022080 | isr0

Jul 26 02:31:28 yakuzi kernel: iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: 0x01000000 | isr1

Jul 26 02:31:28 yakuzi kernel: iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: 0x00000002 | isr2

Jul 26 02:31:28 yakuzi kernel: iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: 0x00400080 | isr3

Jul 26 02:31:28 yakuzi kernel: iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: 0x00000000 | isr4

Jul 26 02:31:28 yakuzi kernel: iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: 0x0028019F | last cmd Id

Jul 26 02:31:28 yakuzi kernel: iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: 0x00000000 | wait_event

Jul 26 02:31:28 yakuzi kernel: iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: 0x00000080 | l2p_control

Jul 26 02:31:28 yakuzi kernel: iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: 0x00018020 | l2p_duration

Jul 26 02:31:28 yakuzi kernel: iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: 0x0000003F | l2p_mhvalid

Jul 26 02:31:28 yakuzi kernel: iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: 0x00000000 | l2p_addr_match

Jul 26 02:31:28 yakuzi kernel: iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: 0x00000007 | lmpm_pmg_sel

Jul 26 02:31:28 yakuzi kernel: iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: 0x04012314 | timestamp

Jul 26 02:31:28 yakuzi kernel: iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: 0x00003040 | flow_handler

Jul 26 02:31:28 yakuzi kernel: ieee80211 phy0: Hardware restart was requested

Jul 26 02:31:28 yakuzi kernel: iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: FW error in SYNC CMD PHY_CONTEXT_CMD

Jul 26 02:31:28 yakuzi kernel: CPU: 2 PID: 2514 Comm: wpa_supplicant Not tainted 4.12.3-gentoo #2

Jul 26 02:31:28 yakuzi kernel: Hardware name: Dell Inc. Inspiron 13-7359/04MM8R, BIOS 01.10.00 07/27/2016

Jul 26 02:31:28 yakuzi kernel: Call Trace:

Jul 26 02:31:28 yakuzi kernel:  ? dump_stack+0x5d/0x79

Jul 26 02:31:28 yakuzi kernel:  ? iwl_trans_pcie_send_hcmd+0x320/0x3b5 [iwlwifi]

Jul 26 02:31:28 yakuzi kernel:  ? wake_up_bit+0x1b/0x1b

Jul 26 02:31:28 yakuzi kernel:  ? iwl_mvm_send_cmd+0x25/0x57 [iwlmvm]

Jul 26 02:31:28 yakuzi kernel:  ? iwl_mvm_send_cmd_pdu+0x45/0x51 [iwlmvm]

Jul 26 02:31:28 yakuzi kernel:  ? iwl_mvm_phy_ctxt_apply.constprop.1+0x102/0x132 [iwlmvm]

Jul 26 02:31:28 yakuzi kernel:  ? iwl_mvm_phy_ctxt_apply.constprop.1+0x102/0x132 [iwlmvm]

Jul 26 02:31:28 yakuzi kernel:  ? iwl_mvm_change_chanctx+0x8c/0xa1 [iwlmvm]

Jul 26 02:31:28 yakuzi kernel:  ? ieee80211_recalc_chanctx_min_def+0x162/0x171 [mac80211]

Jul 26 02:31:28 yakuzi kernel:  ? ieee80211_assign_vif_chanctx+0x18e/0x22e [mac80211]

Jul 26 02:31:28 yakuzi kernel:  ? ieee80211_vif_use_channel+0x141/0x195 [mac80211]

Jul 26 02:31:28 yakuzi kernel:  ? ieee80211_prep_connection+0x414/0x641 [mac80211]

Jul 26 02:31:28 yakuzi kernel:  ? ieee80211_mgd_auth+0x219/0x2c3 [mac80211]

Jul 26 02:31:28 yakuzi kernel:  ? cfg80211_mlme_auth+0x11a/0x135 [cfg80211]

Jul 26 02:31:28 yakuzi kernel:  ? nl80211_authenticate+0x284/0x2ab [cfg80211]

Jul 26 02:31:28 yakuzi kernel:  ? genl_family_rcv_msg+0x276/0x2cc

Jul 26 02:31:28 yakuzi kernel:  ? genl_rcv_msg+0x49/0x64

Jul 26 02:31:28 yakuzi kernel:  ? genl_ctrl_event+0x2c2/0x2c2

Jul 26 02:31:28 yakuzi kernel:  ? netlink_rcv_skb+0x52/0x9a

Jul 26 02:31:28 yakuzi kernel:  ? genl_rcv+0x1f/0x2c

Jul 26 02:31:28 yakuzi kernel:  ? netlink_unicast+0x10c/0x198

Jul 26 02:31:28 yakuzi kernel:  ? netlink_sendmsg+0x2d3/0x2e4

Jul 26 02:31:28 yakuzi kernel:  ? sock_sendmsg+0xe/0x18

Jul 26 02:31:28 yakuzi kernel:  ? ___sys_sendmsg+0x1a5/0x227

Jul 26 02:31:28 yakuzi kernel:  ? sock_sendmsg+0xe/0x18

Jul 26 02:31:28 yakuzi kernel:  ? sock_write_iter+0x70/0x86

Jul 26 02:31:28 yakuzi kernel:  ? __vfs_write+0xc9/0xf1

Jul 26 02:31:28 yakuzi kernel:  ? __sys_sendmsg+0x3c/0x5d

Jul 26 02:31:28 yakuzi kernel:  ? __sys_sendmsg+0x3c/0x5d

Jul 26 02:31:28 yakuzi kernel:  ? entry_SYSCALL_64_fastpath+0x1e/0xa9

Jul 26 02:31:28 yakuzi kernel: iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: PHY ctxt cmd error. ret=-5

Jul 26 02:31:28 yakuzi kernel: iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: Failed to send MAC context (action:2): -5

Jul 26 02:31:28 yakuzi kernel: iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: failed to update MAC 08:d4:0c:81:f1:e6

Jul 26 02:31:28 yakuzi kernel: iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: Failed to send MAC context (action:2): -5

Jul 26 02:31:28 yakuzi kernel: iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: failed to update MAC 08:d4:0c:81:f1:e6

Jul 26 02:31:28 yakuzi kernel: BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 0000000000000124

Jul 26 02:31:28 yakuzi kernel: IP: iwl_mvm_add_sta+0x149/0x621 [iwlmvm]

Jul 26 02:31:29 yakuzi kernel: PGD 245039067 

Jul 26 02:31:29 yakuzi kernel: P4D 245039067 

Jul 26 02:31:29 yakuzi kernel: PUD 245875067 

Jul 26 02:31:29 yakuzi kernel: PMD 0 

Jul 26 02:31:29 yakuzi kernel: 

Jul 26 02:31:29 yakuzi kernel: Oops: 0000 [#1] SMP

Jul 26 02:31:29 yakuzi kernel: Modules linked in: ecb dm_zero dm_round_robin dm_multipath virtio_pci virtio_scsi virtio_blk virtio_console virtio_balloon xts aes_x86_64 sha1_generic iscsi_tcp libiscsi_tcp libis>

Jul 26 02:31:29 yakuzi kernel:  sx8 DAC960 hpsa cciss 3w_9xxx 3w_xxxx mptsas scsi_transport_sas mptfc scsi_transport_fc mptspi mptscsih mptbase atp870u dc395x btusb btrtl btbcm btintel qla1280 bluetooth ecdh_ge>

Jul 26 02:31:29 yakuzi kernel:  pata_pdc2027x pata_mpiix usb_storage snd_hda_codec_hdmi snd_hda_codec_conexant snd_hda_codec_generic arc4 dell_smm_hwmon hwmon dcdbas iwlmvm x86_pkg_temp_thermal snd_hda_intel ma>

Jul 26 02:31:29 yakuzi kernel: CPU: 2 PID: 2514 Comm: wpa_supplicant Not tainted 4.12.3-gentoo #2

Jul 26 02:31:29 yakuzi kernel: Hardware name: Dell Inc. Inspiron 13-7359/04MM8R, BIOS 01.10.00 07/27/2016

Jul 26 02:31:29 yakuzi kernel: task: ffff88023104f140 task.stack: ffffc90000fac000

Jul 26 02:31:29 yakuzi kernel: RIP: 0010:iwl_mvm_add_sta+0x149/0x621 [iwlmvm]

Jul 26 02:31:29 yakuzi kernel: RSP: 0000:ffffc90000faf840 EFLAGS: 00010246

Jul 26 02:31:29 yakuzi kernel: RAX: 0000000000000000 RBX: ffff880245bd8808 RCX: 0000000000000000

Jul 26 02:31:29 yakuzi kernel: RDX: 0000000000000002 RSI: ffffffffa02cbf80 RDI: ffff8802348d1528

Jul 26 02:31:29 yakuzi kernel: RBP: ffff8802348d1528 R08: 0000000000000000 R09: 0000000000000064

Jul 26 02:31:29 yakuzi kernel: R10: ffff880245bd8910 R11: 0000000000000005 R12: ffff880233c152d0

Jul 26 02:31:29 yakuzi kernel: R13: 0000000000000000 R14: ffff880233c15410 R15: 0000000000000000

Jul 26 02:31:29 yakuzi kernel: FS:  00007f990b4227c0(0000) GS:ffff880250500000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

Jul 26 02:31:29 yakuzi kernel: CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 0000000080050033

Jul 26 02:31:29 yakuzi kernel: CR2: 0000000000000124 CR3: 000000023484c000 CR4: 00000000003406e0

Jul 26 02:31:29 yakuzi kernel: Call Trace:

Jul 26 02:31:29 yakuzi kernel:  ? dev_err+0x50/0x58

Jul 26 02:31:29 yakuzi kernel:  ? iwl_mvm_mac_sta_state+0x19c/0x423 [iwlmvm]

Jul 26 02:31:29 yakuzi kernel:  ? sta_info_insert_rcu+0x428/0x554 [mac80211]

Jul 26 02:31:29 yakuzi kernel:  ? ieee80211_prep_connection+0x4c4/0x641 [mac80211]

Jul 26 02:31:29 yakuzi kernel:  ? ieee80211_mgd_auth+0x219/0x2c3 [mac80211]

Jul 26 02:31:29 yakuzi kernel:  ? cfg80211_mlme_auth+0x11a/0x135 [cfg80211]

Jul 26 02:31:29 yakuzi kernel:  ? nl80211_authenticate+0x284/0x2ab [cfg80211]

Jul 26 02:31:29 yakuzi kernel:  ? genl_family_rcv_msg+0x276/0x2cc

Jul 26 02:31:29 yakuzi kernel:  ? genl_rcv_msg+0x49/0x64

Jul 26 02:31:29 yakuzi kernel:  ? genl_ctrl_event+0x2c2/0x2c2

Jul 26 02:31:29 yakuzi kernel:  ? netlink_rcv_skb+0x52/0x9a

Jul 26 02:31:29 yakuzi kernel:  ? genl_rcv+0x1f/0x2c

Jul 26 02:31:29 yakuzi kernel:  ? netlink_unicast+0x10c/0x198

Jul 26 02:31:29 yakuzi kernel:  ? netlink_sendmsg+0x2d3/0x2e4

Jul 26 02:31:29 yakuzi kernel:  ? sock_sendmsg+0xe/0x18

Jul 26 02:31:29 yakuzi kernel:  ? ___sys_sendmsg+0x1a5/0x227

Jul 26 02:31:29 yakuzi kernel:  ? sock_sendmsg+0xe/0x18

Jul 26 02:31:29 yakuzi kernel:  ? sock_write_iter+0x70/0x86

Jul 26 02:31:29 yakuzi kernel:  ? __vfs_write+0xc9/0xf1

Jul 26 02:31:29 yakuzi kernel:  ? __sys_sendmsg+0x3c/0x5d

Jul 26 02:31:29 yakuzi kernel:  ? __sys_sendmsg+0x3c/0x5d

Jul 26 02:31:29 yakuzi kernel:  ? entry_SYSCALL_64_fastpath+0x1e/0xa9

Jul 26 02:31:29 yakuzi kernel: Code: 12 4d 89 52 08 41 c7 42 10 00 00 00 00 48 8b 75 08 41 0f b6 97 c8 d4 40 a0 48 8b 8b 50 11 00 00 48 8b 76 10 f6 86 85 00 00 00 20 <0f> b6 b4 11 22 01 00 00 74 28 0f b6 93 e8 >

Jul 26 02:31:29 yakuzi kernel: RIP: iwl_mvm_add_sta+0x149/0x621 [iwlmvm] RSP: ffffc90000faf840

Jul 26 02:31:29 yakuzi kernel: CR2: 0000000000000124

Jul 26 02:31:29 yakuzi kernel: ---[ end trace d048329eb25b51f8 ]---

Jul 26 02:31:28 yakuzi systemd[1]: wpa_supplicant.service: Main process exited, code=killed, status=9/KILL

Jul 26 02:31:28 yakuzi systemd[1]: wpa_supplicant.service: Unit entered failed state.

Jul 26 02:31:28 yakuzi systemd[1]: wpa_supplicant.service: Failed with result 'signal'.

```

----------

## pa1983

Well Im a bit late but I just replaced my SECOND intel 7260 AC mini pcie card in my gentoo router.

My motherboard only accepts minipcie, so no m.2 option and here in sweden the 7260 was pretty much the only option 4 years ago and still is.

I got similar errors as you did after like 2.5 years of running 24/7 as a router.

I read this threads and a bunch of other threads, realy no useful answers in them tough but I think thats because people dont seem to assume this might actually be due to failing hardware.

It seem to start out Innocent enough with the errors, then the the devices lost connection to the router even if they are connected, then the card had to be restarted, then the router started to randomly lock up once or twice a month and then every week and then every day....

Eventually the logs where flooded with the same error your getting and during stress testing the system crashed after 15-120 min when the card was all but dead.

At this point the card was 3 years old.

I tried going back to older kernels and firmwares, tried everything from old bakups but what ever happened seemed permanent.

Bought another Intel 7260 card and replaced the first one since that was the only option remaining.

And guess what, it worked, I could not make it crash, no errors in the logs when I checked the first month.

So I  figured it last at least another 3 years.

That was a year ago and the past month the router have started to freeze up again.

Ithere this card was even worse quality OR a later firmware is whats causing the damage, after all my first card ran at least two different versions or more while the last one ran the same one witch I still think is the latest.

I checked the last 7 months worth of logs and the there was an errors I think 6 months ago then a few months with no errors then they got more and more frequent. 

the last few months hey popped up more and more and the past month the freezes with kernel panics where back.

What usually happened with my first 7260 card when the freezes realy started was PCI-E errors, I also saw a lot of errors concerning the USB connected Bluetooth on the card.

Anyway I believe the cards are fundamentally defective, either a later firmware basically kills them over time or the cards are just prone to failures.

Googeling my errors gives hints that other users have similar issues with the 3000 and 7000 series from intel under linux, and even windows issues seems common.

I also remember that I contacted the developer of iwlwifi about my 7260 when I got it asking about any future plans on 5Ghz and AC support in AP mode but I was told a defiant NO, I told him I have always been happy with my older intel wifi cards from the centrino line of computers and ethernetc ards and I do remember him saying I was one of the few not complaining about them now....

Well I take it back now, I hate intels wifi card, overpriced junk that breaks and crashes my system.

My  Atheros AR5B22 with the AR9462 chip arrived this week and it works just fine so fare, no more errors in my dam kernel logs and best of all, I cant program but dam it took me like an hour to figure out what file and what to change to hack the kernel drier to enable 5Ghz on all channels in AP mode and it dam worked to.

And I can get 4 spares plus shipping from the UK for the price of one intel card in Sweden excluding shipping, its even less from china, could get 10 or more there so yea spares would be cheap.

So even if the card do not have AC support I cant use that or 5Ghz on my old 7260 from intel anyway in AP mode so for me this card cost 1/5 of the intel and dose the same or more.

Im all done with intels Wifi cards, there not worth the premium prices or the hazel with firmware's  and drivers that seems to do nothing but fry them.

Another gentoo user had the same error, dont know if he got it solved tough

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7772132.html?sid=53619f9ab97ca22ad0dc98cd9ac00fa6

Anyway google give a lot of hits over the years if you search for "Microcode SW error detected "

Here is my last kernel log before I swapped out the dam card.

```

Jul  2 10:14:54 enterprise kernel: [252304.498846] usb 1-4: USB disconnect, device number 6

Jul  2 10:14:54 enterprise kernel: [252304.881598] usb 1-4: new full-speed USB device number 7 using xhci_hcd

Jul  2 10:14:54 enterprise kernel: [252305.053685] usb 1-4: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=07dc

Jul  2 10:14:54 enterprise kernel: [252305.053691] usb 1-4: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

Jul  3 09:33:01 enterprise kernel: [336225.465818] usb 1-4: USB disconnect, device number 7

Jul  3 09:33:01 enterprise kernel: [336225.849870] usb 1-4: new full-speed USB device number 8 using xhci_hcd

Jul  3 09:33:01 enterprise kernel: [336226.022416] usb 1-4: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=07dc

Jul  3 09:33:01 enterprise kernel: [336226.022422] usb 1-4: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.531292] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Microcode SW error detected.  Restarting 0x2000000.

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.531297] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: CSR values:

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.531301] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: (2nd byte of CSR_INT_COALESCING is CSR_INT_PERIODIC_REG)

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.531308] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:        CSR_HW_IF_CONFIG_REG: 0X40489204

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.531314] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:          CSR_INT_COALESCING: 0X80000040

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.531319] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:                     CSR_INT: 0X00000000

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.531325] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:                CSR_INT_MASK: 0X00000000

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.531331] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:           CSR_FH_INT_STATUS: 0X00000000

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.531336] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:                 CSR_GPIO_IN: 0X00000000

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.531342] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:                   CSR_RESET: 0X00000000

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.531348] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:                CSR_GP_CNTRL: 0X080403cd

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.531354] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:                  CSR_HW_REV: 0X00000144

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.531359] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:              CSR_EEPROM_REG: 0X00000000

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.531365] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:               CSR_EEPROM_GP: 0X80000000

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.531371] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:              CSR_OTP_GP_REG: 0X803a0000

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.531377] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:                 CSR_GIO_REG: 0X001f0044

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.531383] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:            CSR_GP_UCODE_REG: 0X00000000

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.531388] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:           CSR_GP_DRIVER_REG: 0X00000000

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.531394] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:           CSR_UCODE_DRV_GP1: 0X00000000

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.531400] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:           CSR_UCODE_DRV_GP2: 0X00000000

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.531406] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:                 CSR_LED_REG: 0X00000060

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.531411] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:        CSR_DRAM_INT_TBL_REG: 0X882317f3

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.531417] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:        CSR_GIO_CHICKEN_BITS: 0X27800200

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.531423] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:             CSR_ANA_PLL_CFG: 0Xd55555d5

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.531428] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:      CSR_MONITOR_STATUS_REG: 0X3d0801bd

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.531434] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:           CSR_HW_REV_WA_REG: 0X0001001a

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.531440] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:        CSR_DBG_HPET_MEM_REG: 0Xffff0000

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.531443] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: FH register values:

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.531450] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:         FH_RSCSR_CHNL0_STTS_WPTR_REG: 0X2324a600

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.531456] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:        FH_RSCSR_CHNL0_RBDCB_BASE_REG: 0X02324a70

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.531463] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:                  FH_RSCSR_CHNL0_WPTR: 0X00000098

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.531469] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:         FH_MEM_RCSR_CHNL0_CONFIG_REG: 0X00801114

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.531475] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:          FH_MEM_RSSR_SHARED_CTRL_REG: 0X000000fc

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.531481] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:            FH_MEM_RSSR_RX_STATUS_REG: 0X03030000

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.531487] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:    FH_MEM_RSSR_RX_ENABLE_ERR_IRQ2DRV: 0X00000000

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.531494] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:                FH_TSSR_TX_STATUS_REG: 0X07ff0001

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.531500] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:                 FH_TSSR_TX_ERROR_REG: 0X00000000

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.531597] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Start IWL Error Log Dump:

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.531601] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Status: 0x00000000, count: 6

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.531605] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Loaded firmware version: 17.459231.0

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.531608] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x00000034 | NMI_INTERRUPT_WDG           

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.531612] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x00A002A0 | trm_hw_status0

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.531615] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x00000000 | trm_hw_status1

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.531618] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x00000B30 | branchlink2

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.531621] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x000164C0 | interruptlink1

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.531625] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x00028556 | interruptlink2

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.531628] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x00000000 | data1

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.531631] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x00000002 | data2

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.531634] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x07030000 | data3

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.531637] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x1B40B92F | beacon time

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.531641] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x516996D7 | tsf low

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.531644] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x0000002F | tsf hi

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.531647] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x00000000 | time gp1

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.531650] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x516996D8 | time gp2

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.531653] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x00000000 | uCode revision type

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.531657] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x00000011 | uCode version major

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.531660] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x000701DF | uCode version minor

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.531663] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x00000144 | hw version

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.531667] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x40489204 | board version

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.531670] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x10CE001C | hcmd

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.531673] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x27F22080 | isr0

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.531707] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x01004000 | isr1

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.531711] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x00000002 | isr2

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.531715] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x40437CC1 | isr3

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.531718] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x00000001 | isr4

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.531721] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x11C00112 | last cmd Id

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.531724] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x00000000 | wait_event

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.531728] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x00001148 | l2p_control

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.531731] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x00018020 | l2p_duration

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.531734] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x0000003F | l2p_mhvalid

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.531737] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x0000DB00 | l2p_addr_match

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.531741] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x00000005 | lmpm_pmg_sel

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.531744] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x11011741 | timestamp

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.531747] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x003498A8 | flow_handler

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.531753] ieee80211 phy1: Hardware restart was requested

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.677029] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: L1 Disabled - LTR Enabled

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.677262] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: L1 Disabled - LTR Enabled

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.884480] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: L1 Disabled - LTR Enabled

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.884711] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: L1 Disabled - LTR Enabled

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.903775] ------------[ cut here ]------------

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.903792] WARNING: CPU: 2 PID: 633 at drivers/net/wireless/intel/iwlwifi/pcie/tx.c:1728 iwl_pcie_enqueue_hcmd+0xaea/0xb20 [iwlwifi]

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.903794] Modules linked in: iwlmvm ath5k mac80211 iwlwifi ath cfg80211 iosf_mbi

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.903810] CPU: 2 PID: 633 Comm: kworker/2:1 Not tainted 4.9.76-gentoo-r1 #2

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.903812] Hardware name: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. To be filled by O.E.M./J1900N-D3V, BIOS F2 03/06/2014

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.903834] Workqueue: events_freezable ieee80211_restart_work [mac80211]

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.903838]  ffffc90001d9b910 ffffffff8136e917 0000000000000000 0000000000000000

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.903845]  ffffc90001d9b950 ffffffff81058a16 000006c001d9bae0 ffffc90001d9bae0

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.903851]  ffff880231798028 ffff880232920708 0000000000000002 0000000000000000

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.903857] Call Trace:

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.903867]  [<ffffffff8136e917>] dump_stack+0x4d/0x66

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.903873]  [<ffffffff81058a16>] __warn+0xc6/0xe0

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.903877]  [<ffffffff81058ae8>] warn_slowpath_null+0x18/0x20

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.903885]  [<ffffffffa01ec00a>] iwl_pcie_enqueue_hcmd+0xaea/0xb20 [iwlwifi]

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.903893]  [<ffffffffa01edbea>] iwl_trans_pcie_send_hcmd+0xba/0x530 [iwlwifi]

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.903900]  [<ffffffffa01f4d24>] iwl_trans_send_cmd+0x54/0xb0 [iwlwifi]

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.903908]  [<ffffffffa01e588f>] iwl_send_phy_db_cmd+0x9f/0xb0 [iwlwifi]

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.903916]  [<ffffffffa01e598b>] iwl_phy_db_send_all_channel_groups+0x5b/0xf0 [iwlwifi]

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.903924]  [<ffffffffa01e5c1e>] iwl_send_phy_db_data+0x11e/0x200 [iwlwifi]

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.903936]  [<ffffffffa02f2646>] iwl_mvm_up+0x286/0x930 [iwlmvm]

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.903942]  [<ffffffff81708c05>] ? _raw_spin_unlock_bh+0x15/0x20

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.903952]  [<ffffffffa02f2faa>] ? iwl_mvm_cleanup_iterator+0x4a/0x80 [iwlmvm]

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.903962]  [<ffffffffa02f2f60>] ? iwl_mvm_channel_switch+0x30/0x30 [iwlmvm]

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.903973]  [<ffffffffa02f86c4>] __iwl_mvm_mac_start+0x204/0x350 [iwlmvm]

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.903983]  [<ffffffffa02f8851>] iwl_mvm_mac_start+0x41/0xf0 [iwlmvm]

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.903988]  [<ffffffff8106caee>] ? flush_workqueue_prep_pwqs+0x13e/0x190

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.904006]  [<ffffffffa02235cd>] drv_start+0x3d/0x100 [mac80211]

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.904026]  [<ffffffffa0255622>] ieee80211_reconfig+0x232/0x1390 [mac80211]

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.904030]  [<ffffffff810accf6>] ? try_to_del_timer_sync+0x46/0x60

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.904048]  [<ffffffffa0220839>] ieee80211_restart_work+0x89/0xc0 [mac80211]

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.904053]  [<ffffffff8106fbc7>] process_one_work+0x1d7/0x4a0

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.904057]  [<ffffffff8106fed3>] worker_thread+0x43/0x4e0

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.904061]  [<ffffffff8106fe90>] ? process_one_work+0x4a0/0x4a0

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.904066]  [<ffffffff81075082>] kthread+0xd2/0xf0

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.904071]  [<ffffffff81074fb0>] ? kthread_park+0x60/0x60

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.904074]  [<ffffffff8106bb10>] ? umh_complete+0x40/0x40

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.904078]  [<ffffffff8106bc3e>] ? call_usermodehelper_exec_async+0x12e/0x130

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.904083]  [<ffffffff817091ae>] ret_from_fork+0x3e/0x50

Jul  3 16:32:26 enterprise kernel: [361400.904087] ---[ end trace f056a8548eaa0df2 ]---

Jul  4 08:51:08 enterprise kernel: [420146.443032] usb 1-4: USB disconnect, device number 8

Jul  4 08:51:09 enterprise kernel: [420146.828320] usb 1-4: new full-speed USB device number 9 using xhci_hcd

Jul  4 08:51:09 enterprise kernel: [420147.000641] usb 1-4: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=07dc

Jul  4 08:51:09 enterprise kernel: [420147.000647] usb 1-4: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

Jul  5 08:09:15 enterprise kernel: [504067.397166] usb 1-4: USB disconnect, device number 9

Jul  5 08:09:16 enterprise kernel: [504067.786860] usb 1-4: new full-speed USB device number 10 using xhci_hcd

Jul  5 08:09:16 enterprise kernel: [504067.958762] usb 1-4: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=07dc

Jul  5 08:09:16 enterprise kernel: [504067.958768] usb 1-4: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

Jul  7 06:45:30 enterprise kernel: [671909.382725] usb 1-4: USB disconnect, device number 10

Jul  7 06:45:30 enterprise kernel: [671909.773538] usb 1-4: new full-speed USB device number 11 using xhci_hcd

Jul  7 06:45:30 enterprise kernel: [671909.945215] usb 1-4: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=07dc

Jul  7 06:45:30 enterprise kernel: [671909.945221] usb 1-4: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

Jul  8 06:03:37 enterprise kernel: [755830.308806] usb 1-4: USB disconnect, device number 11

Jul  8 06:03:37 enterprise kernel: [755830.691876] usb 1-4: new full-speed USB device number 12 using xhci_hcd

Jul  8 06:03:38 enterprise kernel: [755830.863574] usb 1-4: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=07dc

Jul  8 06:03:38 enterprise kernel: [755830.863580] usb 1-4: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.527538] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Queue 4 stuck for 10000 ms.

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.527552] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Current SW read_ptr 161 write_ptr 165

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.527822] iwl data: 00000000: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ................

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.527838] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: FH TRBs(0) = 0x00000000

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.527853] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: FH TRBs(1) = 0x8010205c

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.527868] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: FH TRBs(2) = 0x00000000

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.527882] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: FH TRBs(3) = 0x80300040

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.527895] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: FH TRBs(4) = 0x00000000

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.527908] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: FH TRBs(5) = 0x805040a4

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.527922] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: FH TRBs(6) = 0x00000000

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.527935] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: FH TRBs(7) = 0x00709021

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.527987] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Q 0 is active and mapped to fifo 3 ra_tid 0x0000 [65,65]

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.528038] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Q 1 is active and mapped to fifo 2 ra_tid 0x0000 [0,0]

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.528089] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Q 2 is active and mapped to fifo 1 ra_tid 0x0000 [93,93]

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.528141] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Q 3 is active and mapped to fifo 0 ra_tid 0x0000 [0,0]

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.528197] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Q 4 is active and mapped to fifo 5 ra_tid 0x0000 [161,165]

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.528247] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Q 5 is inactive and mapped to fifo 0 ra_tid 0x0000 [0,0]

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.528298] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Q 6 is inactive and mapped to fifo 0 ra_tid 0x0000 [0,0]

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.528349] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Q 7 is inactive and mapped to fifo 0 ra_tid 0x0000 [0,0]

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.528399] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Q 8 is inactive and mapped to fifo 0 ra_tid 0x0000 [0,0]

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.528450] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Q 9 is active and mapped to fifo 7 ra_tid 0x0000 [34,34]

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.528501] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Q 10 is inactive and mapped to fifo 0 ra_tid 0x0000 [0,0]

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.528552] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Q 11 is inactive and mapped to fifo 0 ra_tid 0x0000 [0,0]

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.528602] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Q 12 is inactive and mapped to fifo 0 ra_tid 0x0000 [0,0]

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.528653] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Q 13 is inactive and mapped to fifo 0 ra_tid 0x0000 [0,0]

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.528704] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Q 14 is inactive and mapped to fifo 0 ra_tid 0x0000 [0,0]

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.528755] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Q 15 is active and mapped to fifo 5 ra_tid 0x0000 [0,0]

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.528806] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Q 16 is inactive and mapped to fifo 1 ra_tid 0x0000 [151,151]

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.528857] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Q 17 is inactive and mapped to fifo 1 ra_tid 0x0000 [205,205]

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.528908] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Q 18 is inactive and mapped to fifo 3 ra_tid 0x0000 [45,45]

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.528959] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Q 19 is inactive and mapped to fifo 0 ra_tid 0x0000 [0,0]

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.529009] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Q 20 is inactive and mapped to fifo 0 ra_tid 0x0000 [0,0]

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.529060] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Q 21 is inactive and mapped to fifo 0 ra_tid 0x0000 [0,0]

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.529111] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Q 22 is inactive and mapped to fifo 0 ra_tid 0x0000 [0,0]

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.529162] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Q 23 is inactive and mapped to fifo 0 ra_tid 0x0000 [0,0]

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.529212] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Q 24 is inactive and mapped to fifo 0 ra_tid 0x0000 [0,0]

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.529263] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Q 25 is inactive and mapped to fifo 0 ra_tid 0x0000 [0,0]

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.529314] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Q 26 is inactive and mapped to fifo 0 ra_tid 0x0000 [0,0]

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.529365] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Q 27 is inactive and mapped to fifo 0 ra_tid 0x0000 [0,0]

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.529416] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Q 28 is inactive and mapped to fifo 0 ra_tid 0x0000 [0,0]

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.529467] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Q 29 is inactive and mapped to fifo 0 ra_tid 0x0000 [0,0]

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.529517] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Q 30 is inactive and mapped to fifo 0 ra_tid 0x0000 [0,0]

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.530052] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Microcode SW error detected.  Restarting 0x2000000.

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.530057] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: CSR values:

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.530060] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: (2nd byte of CSR_INT_COALESCING is CSR_INT_PERIODIC_REG)

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.530067] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:        CSR_HW_IF_CONFIG_REG: 0X40489204

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.530073] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:          CSR_INT_COALESCING: 0X80000040

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.530079] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:                     CSR_INT: 0X00000000

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.530085] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:                CSR_INT_MASK: 0X00000000

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.530090] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:           CSR_FH_INT_STATUS: 0X00000000

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.530096] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:                 CSR_GPIO_IN: 0X00000000

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.530102] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:                   CSR_RESET: 0X00000000

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.530108] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:                CSR_GP_CNTRL: 0X080403c5

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.530113] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:                  CSR_HW_REV: 0X00000144

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.530119] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:              CSR_EEPROM_REG: 0X00000000

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.530125] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:               CSR_EEPROM_GP: 0X80000000

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.530131] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:              CSR_OTP_GP_REG: 0X803a0000

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.530137] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:                 CSR_GIO_REG: 0X001f0044

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.530142] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:            CSR_GP_UCODE_REG: 0X00000000

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.530148] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:           CSR_GP_DRIVER_REG: 0X00000000

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.530154] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:           CSR_UCODE_DRV_GP1: 0X00000000

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.530160] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:           CSR_UCODE_DRV_GP2: 0X00000000

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.530165] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:                 CSR_LED_REG: 0X00000060

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.530171] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:        CSR_DRAM_INT_TBL_REG: 0X882317f3

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.530177] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:        CSR_GIO_CHICKEN_BITS: 0X27800200

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.530183] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:             CSR_ANA_PLL_CFG: 0Xd55555d5

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.530189] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:      CSR_MONITOR_STATUS_REG: 0X3d0801bd

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.530194] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:           CSR_HW_REV_WA_REG: 0X0001001a

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.530200] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:        CSR_DBG_HPET_MEM_REG: 0Xffff0000

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.530203] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: FH register values:

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.530218] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:         FH_RSCSR_CHNL0_STTS_WPTR_REG: 0X2324a600

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.530232] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:        FH_RSCSR_CHNL0_RBDCB_BASE_REG: 0X02324a70

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.530245] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:                  FH_RSCSR_CHNL0_WPTR: 0X00000040

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.530259] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:         FH_MEM_RCSR_CHNL0_CONFIG_REG: 0X00801114

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.530272] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:          FH_MEM_RSSR_SHARED_CTRL_REG: 0X000000fc

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.530286] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:            FH_MEM_RSSR_RX_STATUS_REG: 0X03030000

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.530300] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:    FH_MEM_RSSR_RX_ENABLE_ERR_IRQ2DRV: 0X00000000

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.530313] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:                FH_TSSR_TX_STATUS_REG: 0X07ff0001

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.530327] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0:                 FH_TSSR_TX_ERROR_REG: 0X00000000

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.530433] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Start IWL Error Log Dump:

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.530437] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Status: 0x00000000, count: 6

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.530440] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Loaded firmware version: 17.459231.0

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.530444] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x00000084 | NMI_INTERRUPT_UNKNOWN       

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.530448] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x008002B1 | trm_hw_status0

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.530451] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x00000000 | trm_hw_status1

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.530454] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x00000B30 | branchlink2

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.530457] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x000164C0 | interruptlink1

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.530461] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x00009E60 | interruptlink2

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.530464] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x00000000 | data1

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.530467] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x00000080 | data2

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.530470] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x07030000 | data3

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.530473] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0xB9001A16 | beacon time

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.530476] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x864425F1 | tsf low

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.530480] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x0000005D | tsf hi

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.530483] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x00000000 | time gp1

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.530486] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x864425F2 | time gp2

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.530489] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x00000000 | uCode revision type

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.530492] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x00000011 | uCode version major

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.530496] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x000701DF | uCode version minor

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.530499] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x00000144 | hw version

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.530502] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x40489204 | board version

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.530505] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x0920011C | hcmd

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.530509] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x00922060 | isr0

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.530512] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x00000000 | isr1

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.530515] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x00000002 | isr2

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.530518] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x0041A0C0 | isr3

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.530521] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x00000000 | isr4

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.530524] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x00080110 | last cmd Id

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.530527] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x00000000 | wait_event

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.530531] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x00000080 | l2p_control

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.530534] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x00010820 | l2p_duration

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.530537] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x0000003F | l2p_mhvalid

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.530540] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x00008000 | l2p_addr_match

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.530544] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x00000007 | lmpm_pmg_sel

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.530547] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x11011741 | timestamp

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.530550] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: 0x00344050 | flow_handler

Jul  8 08:07:16 enterprise kernel: [763252.530556] ieee80211 phy1: Hardware restart was requested

Jul  8 08:07:17 enterprise kernel: [763252.674927] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: L1 Disabled - LTR Enabled

Jul  8 08:07:17 enterprise kernel: [763252.675146] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: L1 Disabled - LTR Enabled

Jul  8 08:07:17 enterprise kernel: [763252.896230] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: L1 Disabled - LTR Enabled

Jul  8 08:07:17 enterprise kernel: [763252.896463] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: L1 Disabled - LTR Enabled

```

----------

